# A/T problems in a Maxima...(sure I'm not the only one)



## Gold_Dragon (Jan 10, 2004)

My step father (again) has a lot of problems with his automatic transmission and we're thinking about a way to resolve this problem and don't have any problems. We have changed it and the donator was a scraped car but it's still having the same problem
HELP US WITH THIS &*(%%?$/$% TRANSMISSION PLZ!!!


----------

